# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #5

## Admin

Sonnet #5

V.br /br /Those hours, that with gentle work did framebr /The lovely gaze where every eye doth dwell,br /Will play the tyrants to the very samebr /And that unfair which fairly doth excel:br /For never-resting time leads summer onbr /To hideous winter and confounds him there;br /Sap cheque'd with frost and lusty leaves quite gone,br /Beauty o'ersnow'd and bareness every where:br /Then, were not summer's distillation left,br /A liquid prisoner pent in walls of glass,br /Beauty's effect with beauty were bereft,br /Nor it nor no remembrance what it was:br /But flowers distill'd though they with winter meet,br /Leese but their show; their substance still lives sweet.br /

More...

----------

